# Sloan,meet Ridgid...



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Had to swap out a sloan flushmate cartridge this morning but did not have
the sloan tool. Found the ridgid faucet/sink intaller thingy works awesome in its place.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I use my installer all the time...Never tried on a flushmate... thanks for the tip....:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a nice discovery. I knew that tool would fit more than just a faucet nut.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Did not even cross my mind.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

That ridgid faucet/sink installer tool works wonders in various applications. Well worth $20 I spent, like it so much I have 2 of them.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Ive never owned this tool! I see it alot, what is it good for?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Ive never owned this tool! I see it alot, what is it good for?


http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Faucet-Sink-Installer/


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

How about a pair of channel locks? That's all I use on them cartridges....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

F-ing brilliant, I love my ridgid tool, best tool I own for the money (got it at the company Christmas party).


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Never used one, don't see a need for it


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly my favorite tool in my van! One of the best things ridgid had ever come up with.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I use a "basin buddy". Goes on a 3/8 rachet I love it fits supplies nuts and more


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a great idea...it's actually better than Sloan's tool


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> Never used one, don't see a need for it


It's like a swiss army knife. I thought the same thing until a buddy let me borrow his. $20.00 later, there's one in my tool box.


----------

